# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  KRK okupljanje

## anatom

Ajmo sve cure koje su na Krku!

predlozite mjesto!

----------


## anatom

dakle

18.00 sati kod Kule!

ajde javljajte se!!!!!

zasad smo samo dvije!!!

----------


## Maxime

ja sam ona druga - ajde cure! tko jos dolazi, ima nas forumasica kao buha na krku   :Wink:

----------


## anatom

pol Zagreba je na Krku!

Javiti ce se valjda!

----------


## Matilda

Evo me!

Vidimo se u 18 kod Kule.
Ajme što se veselim! :D 

Je li prosvjed prijavljen jer ja ću vikati i nositi transparent.

----------


## apricot

Matilda, morate zvati policiju
ti zbaš proceduru
dogovorite se

povucite ljude s plaža
i iz slastičarnica

----------


## Matilda

Ne znam proceduru, u Ka nikad ne treba prijava. 
:? 

Jel netko baš u Krku da ode do policije?
Ja sam u Šilu.

----------


## Maxime

anatom, mozes ti s policijom provjeriti sto treba?

----------


## apricot

zovi policiju grada Krka
znat ćeš što treba, ne brinem

ili bilo koja
ali što prije se dogovorite

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da je kasno za prijaviti prosvjed koliko znam rok je 24 sata prije.
ja sam isto na Krku ali sam još na bolovanju zbog operacije   :Sad:

----------


## aleta

i ja ću doći. mogu javiti novinaru Novog lista da dođe!

----------


## tweety

> i ja ću doći. mogu javiti novinaru Novog lista da dođe!


upravo poslala sms lexici da ti se javi

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sad sam pročitala Zakon o javnom okupljanju
Dakle prijavljuje se 5 dana ranije, ako su inzvaredne okolnosti 48 sati ranije i za mirne prosvjede potrebno je minimalno 20 ljudi

----------


## Matilda

051/439-275

zovem, niko se ne javlja.

Taj broj sam dobila za prijavu okupljanja.

----------


## wewa

> i ja ću doći. mogu javiti novinaru Novog lista da dođe!


  :Heart:  

SPONTANO se okupite - dogadjanje naroda i sl koreografije, kad mogu ONI u dnevno-politicke svrhe, mozemo i mi!

----------


## Matilda

Stradat će jedna majica, budem na leđima napisala slogan!

Od stajanja s majicom s naslovom nije nitko stradao. 
Valjda?! 8)

----------


## Mali Mimi

evo sad zovem i njih na 439 250 javila mi se žena i kaže nek zovem za 15 min jer ona ne zna

----------


## anatom

sorry na nejavljanju!


zovem i ja policiju ili Matilda to prepustam tebi?

moguce da dovedem i gradolnacelnika!

moze?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čuj spontano okupljanje je i javno okupljanje ako budete imale transparente i zvale novinare možete platiti kaznu

----------


## aleta

> sorry na nejavljanju!
> 
> 
> zovem i ja policiju ili Matilda to prepustam tebi?
> 
> moguce da dovedem i gradolnacelnika!
> 
> moze?


  :Grin:   a kakvo je njegovo mišljenje o ovome?

----------


## Matilda

anatom, prepuštam tebi, ja sam na Krku "nova".

----------


## anatom

Matilda -i ja sam!


ali sve cemo rjesiti!


 :Heart:

----------


## aleta

> Matilda -i ja sam!
> 
> 
> ali sve cemo rjesiti!


ja nisam, zato i pitam za gradonačelnika

----------


## Matilda

Ako dođe gradonačelnik, još i bolje!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ako vas bude manje od 20 ne smatra se javnim okupljanjem pa pogledajte
http://www.mup.hr/143.aspx čl.4, st.1

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hoću reći onda ne treba prijavljivati na policiji

----------


## anatom

ja se nadam da ce nas ipak biti vise od 20!

----------


## aleta

hoćemo donjet transparente Kad srce kaže dijete...?

----------


## anatom

nemogu poslati mail gradonacelniku, pa odustajem od njega!
tu imam glupi internet pa nesto steka.

----------


## apricot

podižem krk

----------


## aleta

novinar obaviješten. dovodim i ekipu Udruge građanske inicijative otoka Krka.  8) 
što ćemo s transparentima?

----------


## anatom

prijavila prosvjed policiji!

gdje da tiskam majce?

Krcanke pomoć!

----------


## apricot

:D 
bravo Krk!

----------


## anatom

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## aleta

ček, idem provjerit za majice. koliko si mislila?

----------


## sbonetic

Stžem i ja s frendicom!

----------


## anatom

pa neznam.

ja hocu svakako.nek se cure izjasne.vidi za 10 tak.

----------


## Matilda

Cure  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sbonetic

Javljam okolo curama s Krka da dođu koje su isto u postupcima ali nisu na forumu!

----------


## wewa

> Javljam okolo curama s Krka da dođu koje su isto u postupcima ali nisu na forumu!


nek povedu i porodice!  :D

----------


## apricot

ne samo cure koje su u postupcima
svi
SVI svi neka dođu
pogledaj koliko nas je ovdje koje se taj Zakon osobno ne tiče

zovite sve prijatelje, poznanike...

----------


## anatom

tako je Apricot!


treba biti solidaran i misliti na sve one koji se muce u postupcima!!!

----------


## sbonetic

Koliko nas za sada ima? Sastavimo listu:
1. sbonetic

----------


## anatom

1. sbonetic
2. anatom (te nesto pripadajuce familije!)

----------


## Matilda

Ja sam isto za majicu!

----------


## Matilda

1. sbonetic
2. anatom (te nesto pripadajuce familije!)
3. Matilda i djeca

----------


## apricot

anatom, napiši splitu kako si prijavila

----------


## anatom

pisem, apricot imas pp.

----------


## apricot

nemam

----------


## sbonetic

Premalo nas je...

----------


## anatom

> Premalo nas je...


za što?


doci ce.nebrini.

----------


## sbonetic

Htjela bi da nas se skupi što više....šta treba donjeti neke rekvizite

----------


## Matilda

> pisem, apricot imas pp.





> nemam


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## aleta

ne stignu se sad tiskat majice... ja ću napisat transparent. isto zivkam ljude naokolo da dođu.

----------


## apricot

imala

----------


## Matilda

Dolaze:

1. sbonetic
2. anatom (te nesto pripadajuce familije!)
3. Matilda i djeca
4. aleta
5. Maxime

----------


## anatom

a da damo isprinatati avatare pa ih naljepimo na neku bijelu majcu?

iako bi bolje odgovarala crnina jer su ubili ljudima nade!

nemogu mrdnuti iz kuce radi Ive.

dali netko moze do kakve kopiraone?

----------


## Matilda

Ja se sad odjavljujem s neta (na wnw sam, bit će računčina   :Rolling Eyes:  
cure, vidimo se u 18.

----------


## anatom

Matilda

vidimo se!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo sad sam nagovorila mamu i sestričnu da idu pišite plus 2

----------


## apricot

aleta, napišite na A4 i zalijepite na majice
i transparenti

----------


## sbonetic

Dolaze: 

1. sbonetic (i par prijateljica još ne znam točno koliko)
2. anatom (te nesto pripadajuce familije!) 
3. Matilda i djeca 
4. aleta 
5. Maxime
6. mama i sestrična od Mali Mimi

----------


## apricot

upišite nam lokaciju i vrijeme

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=79982

----------


## Mali Mimi

mozemo napisati sa markerima na majici natpis
KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE, VLADA KAŽE NE
u TAKAMAKU u Krku se mogu printati majice inače to je ona mala trgovina u starom gradu kod slastičarne Katarina

----------


## anatom

Mali Mimi

mozes provjeriti dali nam stignu napraviti par?

----------


## aleta

ja ću isprintati ovako kako kaže Apricot i donjeti. vi obucite bijele majice i ponesite ziherice. ako tko može tiskati majicu, neka tiska, a ovo će biti za sve ostale...

----------


## anatom

aleta  super!!

----------


## aleta

Mislila sam isprintati i ovakve letke: (dio Ivaričinog pisma, ako se slažete)

KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE – VLADA KAŽE NE!

Upravo je izglasan zakon koji ograničava oplodnju na samo tri jajne stanice i koji zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka, postupke koji se u Hrvatskoj provode rutinski već preko dvadeset godina. Tim metodama u Hrvatskoj je dosad rođeno preko 15.000 djece.
Umjesto tog nam/vam predlagatelj podmeće eksperimentalnu metodu oplodnje smrznutih jajnih stanica koja se u Hrvatskoj niti ne provodi i koja ne omogućuje realnu šansu za začeće (prema podacima koje je prof. Šimunić, predsjednik Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju poslao Ministru zdravstva i saborskim zastupnicima, u svijetu je dosad, od oko 3,5 milijuna djece rođene iz postupaka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, samo 650 djece rođeno metodom oplodnje zamrznute jajne stanice). 

Zato ministar Milinović NIJE pogriješio kad je izbacio iz imena Zakona riječ „potpomognuta“: ovakav Zakon stvarno ne pomaže oplodnji. 
Ovaj Zakon ne pomaže nikome koga se tiče: ne pomaže budućim roditeljima, ne pomaže ni djeci. Ona zahvaljujući ovom Zakonu neće nikad biti rođena.

----------


## Mukica

ajde ajde
mozete vi to
ma makar vas bilo 5

*"Nikada nemojte sumnjati u činjenicu da mala skupina predanih građana može promijeniti svijet. Dapače, oduvijek su ga samo takvi i mijenjali." - Margaret Mead*

----------


## wewa

> Mislila sam isprintati i ovakve letke: (dio Ivaričinog pisma, ako se slažete)
> 
> KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE – VLADA KAŽE NE!
> 
> Upravo je izglasan zakon koji ograničava oplodnju na samo tri jajne stanice i koji zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka, postupke koji se u Hrvatskoj provode rutinski već preko dvadeset godina. Tim metodama u Hrvatskoj je dosad rođeno preko 15.000 djece.
> Umjesto tog nam/vam predlagatelj podmeće eksperimentalnu metodu oplodnje smrznutih jajnih stanica koja se u Hrvatskoj niti ne provodi i koja ne omogućuje realnu šansu za začeće (prema podacima koje je prof. Šimunić, predsjednik Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju poslao Ministru zdravstva i saborskim zastupnicima, u svijetu je dosad, od oko 3,5 milijuna djece rođene iz postupaka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, samo 650 djece rođeno metodom oplodnje zamrznute jajne stanice). 
> 
> Zato ministar Milinović NIJE pogriješio kad je izbacio iz imena Zakona riječ „potpomognuta“: ovakav Zakon stvarno ne pomaže oplodnji. 
> Ovaj Zakon ne pomaže nikome koga se tiče: ne pomaže budućim roditeljima, ne pomaže ni djeci. Ona zahvaljujući ovom Zakonu neće nikad biti rođena.


mozes printati i letak Istine i lazi, mislim da ima na portalu!

----------


## aleta

e, sad sam vidjela i taj letak. isprintat ću nešto komada.

----------


## aleta

Dolaze: 

1. sbonetic (i par prijateljica još ne znam točno koliko) 
2. anatom (te nesto pripadajuce familije!) 
3. Matilda i djeca 
4. aleta (dovodim ekipu)
5. Maxime 
6. mama i sestrična od Mali Mimi

ajmo cure, tko još može doći?

----------


## anatom

ajmo krcki vikendaši.

znam da vas imaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

a i krcani naravno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Doći će i još neki koji nisu na forumu

----------


## anatom

:D  :D

----------


## aleta

e, super! ja sam poslala obavijest za medije na Radio OK, pa valjda će pročitati...

----------


## aleta

> e, super! ja sam poslala obavijest za medije na Radio OK, pa valjda će pročitati...


mislim u eteru...

----------


## Mali Mimi

MI SMO ISPRINTALI NALJEPNICE NA A4 FORMATU TAKO DA NE TREBAJU ZIHERICE
postat ću po mami pa si možete uzeti

----------


## aleta

> MI SMO ISPRINTALI NALJEPNICE NA A4 FORMATU TAKO DA NE TREBAJU ZIHERICE
> postat ću po mami pa si možete uzeti


oooo, bravo!!! ima dosta komada?   :Heart:   :D

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa isprintala sam 10 jel treba još?

----------


## aleta

> pa isprintala sam 10 jel treba još?


pih desetak, koji pesimizam!  8) 
šalim se. ako možeš još, isprintaj. ja ću donjet na običnim papirima.

----------


## anatom

joj super za naljepnice.pao mi je kamen sa srca.

----------


## Mali Mimi

evo još printam 10

----------


## aleta

> evo još printam 10


super.  :Love:

----------


## aleta

:D 
sad je u vijestima Radija OK pročitana obavijest o našem prosvjedu!

----------


## sbonetic

Bit će nas više od dvadeset...

----------


## anatom

:D  :D  :D

----------


## aleta

evo nas!
evo i par fotki: 
http://public.fotki.com/aletafotke/kad-srce-kae-dijete/
svima koji su bili   :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

:D 

Bravo za Krk!!!

Baš mi je drago da sam bila s vama!
Već sam razmišljala da zavežem djecu u auto i odem do Zagreba ili Rijeke.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bravo za Krk  :D  :D

----------


## ina33

> Bravo za Krk  :D  :D


x

----------


## nini

> Bravo za Krk  :D  :D


X

----------


## Lucas

:Love:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Mukica

> evo nas!
> evo i par fotki: 
> http://public.fotki.com/aletafotke/kad-srce-kae-dijete/
> svima koji su bili


WoW!!!
koja ekipica
ja nemrem vjerovat da vas se toliko skupilo
predivno
predivno  :Heart:

----------


## tweety

Genijani ste!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## anatom

jak mi je drago što je okupljanje uspjelo.

cure šaljem puse!  :Heart:

----------


## draga

Sve su slike toliko vedre , sarene i pune pozitive..prekrasno  :D  :D

----------

